# ASTANA OPERA HOUSE by Manfredi Nicoletti u/c



## ARTЁM (Nov 17, 2004)

*
Astana Opera House by Mandredi Nicoletti*

u/c, completed 2007



























































































Construstion site


----------



## datilguy (Jan 18, 2006)

I like it alot.......it will be a great addition to an already beautiful city


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

Amazing ! Nobody hears about these massive projects in Central Asia, yet there are so many of them.


----------



## eurasialive (Apr 1, 2013)

*Astana Opera House*

Astana Opera - the new State Opera and Ballet Theatre. 
Astana city, Kazakhstan.





Author: AstinBerd http://www.youtube.com/user/astin8888/videos?view=0&flow=grid


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

It is just beautiful Opera HOuse. It brings a sunshine to the soul and heart. Thank you for uploading youtube video.


----------

